# Violin vs Bass (Twoset Violin vs Davie504)



## magmanini (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello there. If you've been on youtube for a couple of weeks, then you might know the war between davie and brett/eddy. It is funny but at the same time it's eye opening.

The reason why I post here is that because, I want to play Davie504's violin take.
Actually, one guy named Gai Tadasu accepted the challenge and uploaded his video on youtube.
He actually played the parts but I really cannot determine how to play it on my violin.

Can someone write the music notes of it and share it with me?
Here's my email - [email protected]
*
Reference video*






Thank you!


----------

